# Cotton boiling related questions



## CntrlAltDel (25/7/17)

I've taken it upon myself to learn the many methods that be just so that I can have an idea of what to do and what not to do.

I'd like to know, after boiling cotton for 30 minutes do you let the cotton dry and then re-boil it when it's completely dry or do you just strain all the water out after boiling, let it cool and just boil again?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/17)

There is absolutely no reason to boil cotton these days... even the cotton balls from Dischem can be used without boiling.

And using any of the decent cottons like The Cotton Candy Collection, Cotton Bacon or any of the new offerings for vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CntrlAltDel (25/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is absolutely no reason to boil cotton these days... even the cotton balls from Dischem can be used without boiling.
> 
> And using any of the decent cottons like The Cotton Candy Collection, Cotton Bacon or any of the new offerings for vaping.



Yes that seems to be the general consensus nowadays. I dont really need the cotton since I use Koh Ken Do organic cotton, like I mentioned I just want to try all sorts of methods to get the idea of what to do and what not to do based on my own experience with it. I.e people say "dont touch that oven it's hot" and I touch it any way to find out how hot

Reactions: Like 1


----------

